# painting primed new smooth interior doors



## Lindachip (Jan 15, 2009)

Is it better to paint the doors (smooth finish, Jeld-Wen mdf I believe) before hanging the doors or after you install it? I was told the
smooth finish is more difficult to paint than the textured finishes. 
Any suggestions on best way to paint (not including sprayer, which
I do not have). 

Thanks.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

If it were me, I would put the doors on plastic pails to hold them horizontally off the ground and only paint the top side and edges with a "foam" roller. Allow the paint to dry, and then turn the doors over and do it again.

I'd thin the paint with Penetrol to extend the drying time and ensure that the paint self levels well.

If the doors are already primed, I'd put two coats of EXTERIOR ALKYD paint on each side. Maybe three coats.

If not, then use an exterior alkyd primer on them before painting. Thin the primer with Penetrol, too.

Then put the hardware in and hang the doors.


----------



## Lindachip (Jan 15, 2009)

*painting smooth interior primed doors (new)*

Thanks For The Advice. However, Would That Be Semi-gloss
Or Gloss Paint And What Base Number

I Am Painting White

Thanks


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

You can paint your doors with whatever sheen you like. The base number differs by color, sheen, and manufacturer.

If these are interior doors, I do not see the need to use exterior oil-base paint. I have used a Waterbourne enamel (Sherwin ProClassic) for all my doors, and have not had any durability problems. (Ben Moore also makes one, called Impervo.)

The suggestion to paint the doors horizontally is a good one (especially if these are paneled doors), as this helps to prevent drips.

SirWired


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

lindapalmbay said:


> Thanks For The Advice. However, Would That Be Semi-gloss or Gloss Paint And What Base Number
> 
> Thanks


When I first posted, I thought these were wood doors for your front or back doors. Now that I understand that they're INTERIOR doors, then I'd suggest you use an INTERIOR oil based paint.

If you need to prime, use an interior oil based primer. Set the doors horizontally on some pails and paint the primer on with a roller. Personally, I'd prolly use a 3 inch foam roller for this painting. I get better results painting wood moldings with foam rollers than I do with regular rollers.

If it wuz me, I would use Benjamin Moore "Melamine" in the 303-90 "Gloss" tint base as your top coat. "Melamine" is a kind of oil based paint that's had polyurethane added to it to make it harder and stronger than a regular oil based wall paint. This paint does yellow a little with age in dimly lit conditions, but it remains an attractive colour.

If you want to avoid any paint that yellows, you'll need to go with a latex paint. In that case, go with one of the "waterborne enamels" that Slickshift suggested.


----------



## Lindachip (Jan 15, 2009)

*painting smooth interior primed doors (new)*

thanks Nestor,

I think I'll go with waterborne, Ace sells BM Impervo and
that is closeby.

Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## SandyK (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's a little tip when painting a lot of doors - my husband and I had 26 6-panel doors to paint (we used a spray painter)

This works like a charm;

















We were able to do 8 doors at a time in our garage.


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

SandyK said:


> Here's a little tip when painting a lot of doors - my husband and I had 26 6-panel doors to paint (we used a spray painter)
> 
> This works like a charm;
> 
> ...


Excellent idea, thanks for posting pics.


----------

